# How to restore a Stanley Level



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I got an old Stanly 00-24 level circa ?1935? for 25 cents at a yard sale. It is made out of Cherry

what is the best way to make this look new? Strip it and with what, or sand.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If you really want it to look "new." Disassemble it - including the glasses - sand the beam, oil and lacquer. Polish the brass / steel and re-seal the glasses with... dang what's it called... it's used to seal windows...?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mengtian said:


> I got an old Stanly 00-24 level circa ?1935? for 25 cents at a yard sale. It is made out of Cherry
> 
> what is the best way to make this look new? Strip it and with what, or sand.
> View attachment 66387


Twenty five cents? Is it accurate? I would start out with a waterbase stripper (Citrastrip). If that doesn't work, use an MC based stripper. Once cleaned up and dry, sand wood. You could use just about any finish that you like.










 







.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Twenty five cents? Is it accurate? I would start out with a waterbase stripper (Citrastrip). If that doesn't work, use an MC based stripper. Once cleaned up and dry, sand wood. You could use just about any finish that you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very accurate. I checked it with a regular level and a Wixley. I am leary of taking the glass out. I am afraid I won't get it back to being accurate again LOL.

BTW: I was cooling down from a run and walked past a yard sale. I always carry 4 quarters with me for an emergencey. I saw the level and the gentleman said it was mine for 25 cents.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mengtian said:


> I got an old Stanly 00-24 level circa ?1935? for 25 cents at a yard sale. It is made out of Cherry
> 
> what is the best way to make this look new? Strip it and with what, or sand.
> View attachment 66387


Twenty five cents? Is it accurate? I would start out with a waterbase stripper (Citristrip). If that doesn't work, use an MC based stripper. Once cleaned up and dry, sand wood. You could use just about any finish that you like.








 







.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Stanley sweetheart #3 bought it as it sits. Still Haden's original sticker on it


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*glazing putty*



firemedic said:


> If you really want it to look "new." Disassemble it - including the glasses - sand the beam, oil and lacquer. Polish the brass / steel and re-seal the glasses with... dang *what's it called*... it's used to seal windows...?



or "window putty" .... In poor neighborhoods, they use Visqueen and seal the windows or wrap entire house in the winter. :blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> could use just about any finish that you like.
> .



I suggested Lacquer because that's what was originally on it.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Clearly, you can't do a dang thing because the world is no longer considered flat. Unbelievable find.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe it is dingier in person, but it looks like a nice old tool to me. I'd be tempted to leave it as is so I didn't disturb its accuracy. Maybe rub it down with some lemon oil or mineral oil. Then again, I don't know much about these so perhaps it is easy to reassemble.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Very accurate. I checked it with a regular level and a Wixley. I am leary of taking the glass out. I am afraid I won't get it back to being accurate again LOL.
> 
> BTW: . . . the gentleman said it was mine for 25 cents.


I would not change it's look. The label is important if you ever want to resell it for what it is worth and the old look is what a wood shop needs. An all new sparking wood shop so you can see your face in the shine is one, to me, a wood shop that's not being used. In my opinion, wood shops need that used for many years look.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

